# Pen Bushings, teach a noob!



## kingswarrior777 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, this is my first post as I am new to wood working and new to the forum.

My Grandfather is getting older and he and my Grandma decided that it is time to clean out his wood shop. I am the happy recipient of a good deal of his equipment. (I used to work with him when i was younger making things for teachers at school around christmas time. good memories)

I am getting a lathe, very old. A 12" bansaw, router table, table saw, sander, planer, drill press etc. (I will take pictures when my shop is set up in the basement)

Here is what I need to know. I would like to start on the lathe with pen turning because it looks like a good way to teach myself somethings. But I am a bit confused about the bushings. Do I need to buy a new set of bushings for each different pen kit I pick up? if so that is a lot of money. Where is a good place that has bushings that can be used on many different types of pen kits?

Any advice on starting this venture back into woodworking is welcome!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not much of a pen turner. I've only used 2 styles and they take different bushing, drills and mandrels. If you go here you will find all the answers you'll ever need.
International Association of Penturners - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## jwcole (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome. Pen turning was what got me started in turning. I bought my lathe at a Woodcraft store in Franklin, TN. I purchased all the initial stuff, bushings, drill bits, mandrel. Then, as I got more into it I found that there was a different bushing for most all different types of pen kits, and different drill bits. Luckily, they aren't that expensive ~5.00 for a set of bushings, about the same for a bit. 

This web site has a lot of pen kits and it tells what bushings and bits it needs also it has downloadable instruction: Wood-N-Whimsies

If you got a local Woodcraft or other wood craft store close by visit it, they're usually very helpful at getting you started with the right stuff.

Jonathan


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

jwc,
Could you give me the name of the woodcraft store in Franklin? I'm from dickson so it wouldn't be to bad for me to go there

thanks


----------



## jwcole (Nov 22, 2008)

209 South Royal Oaks BlvdWatson Glen PlazaFranklin, TN 37064 Phone: (615) 599-9638 Fax: 615-599-8524 [email protected]

It is just off I65 exit 65 go West turn left at first light and it is in the shopping center on the right.:surrender:

I love that place...

Jonathan


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sounds like its off hwy 96 by the interstate. Close to the franklin gun shop.


----------



## jwcole (Nov 22, 2008)

That's my only point of Focus... There is a grocery and K-mart in the same little area. And a Home Depot just a little down the street.

Jonathan


----------



## brwoodcrafts (Jun 7, 2008)

*pen bushings*

HELLO

I try to buy my pen kits at my local Woodcraft Store. In their catalog they have a listing of the kits with what bushings are needed for that kit. A set of bushings may fit more than one kit so keep track of the bushings that you have so you don't buy duplicates. I keep the bushings in the bag they come in, because they have the part number and what kit they go to. Hope this helps. Have fun

Brian
brwoodcrafts


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Man, small world. My mom lives just outside of Dickson. Whoda thunk?


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

In general you will need a set of bushings for every kit you turn, or you could do the mandrelless that some people like to do. The IAP web site that John lucas pointed out will give you a wealth of information on anything you would want to know about pen turning. In my opinion you will need a set of calipers to help you make sure that the correct dimensions are achieved by measuring the kits parts. The reason i say this is because i have turned some pens to the bushing size and they would be a little proud or shy of the pen componets.


----------

